# Wall Mounting a 52" LCD TV



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I made sure to buy with with an 18" base plate so I could hit 2 studs. I would not use the mount you have with a single stud.

If you proceed anyway be sure to use toggle bolts which do have vastly more holding power than any other type of hanger.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Consider ripping a 1 X -- piece of lumber 45° to span 2 studs and make a french cleat.

I don't hang anything on drywall unless my wife insists and then she is informed she is doing that at her own risk.:laughing:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Consider ripping a 1 X -- piece of lumber 45° to span 2 studs and make a french cleat.
> 
> I don't hang anything on drywall unless my wife insists and then she is informed she is doing that at her own risk.:laughing:


how is that assembled ? :confused1: the green cleat is trapped .


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

DIY_user said:


> I want to wall mount my Sharp 52" LCD TV. The weigh of the TV according to manual is 62 lb, I ordered an Articulating Wall Mount which can mount LCD TV from 30" to 64" with maximum weigh up to 88 lb (40 Kg). When the mount arrived, I noticed that it has a single mounting plate about 3" by 7" instead of mounting plate that spans across 2 studs which I can screw into. With a single plate, the entire 88 lb (probably more while swing the TV to get to the best viewing position) is supported by screws going into a single stud. The mounting plate takes 6 screws (2 columns 3 holes on each and 2" apart from each other) There is probably no issue with all 6 screws properly anchored. But my question is the studs are 2X4s. That means I can only have 3 of the 6 screws into one Stud. The other 3 will be on dry wall.
> My option 1 is 3 screws into the stud and 3 screws into dry wall using dry wall anchors.
> Option 2 is open up the dry wall , attach a short piece of 2X4 next to the stud and 3 screws into the stud and 3 into the 2X4 attached to the stud,
> 
> Just like to ask comment from experts or people who has similar experience on the 2 options and suggestion on any other options that I can use.


if you are not overly concerned about how far the tv hangs out from the wall = a 2x8 that spans 2 studs (or more). then mount the mount to that.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

Just out of curiosity did it come with any suggestions/directions on how to secure their 3"x7" plate to a wall without having it fall off? 
As others are saying I wouldn't trust just 3 screws in wood.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i would trust 3 SPAX screws with the built in washers. they are bad mama jamma's :yes:


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

Link to the mount? I find it hard to believe a "1 stud mount" wouldn't be designed to solely hit one stud.

How far out does the mount come when it's fully extended? 3 lags might be enough


----------



## DIY_user (Nov 29, 2006)

The 1 page instruction with only pictures show mounting onto solid wall such as concrete wall in basement or apartments. The description on the web site only says that the mount is for 30 to 64" LCD TV upto 88 lbs and says nothing about the mount anchor. I was careless and did not ask about how it is mounted. The 3"X 7" mounting plate with 6 screws will have no problem if it is mounted onto a solid wall. But in my case, I need to mount it to stud and dry wall. I want to be sure that I am taking the right step for maximum safety.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

For ever 1" of projection from the wall the you pull the screen the pullout potential increases geometrically. I don't have the numbers but I have a lot of experience hanging heavy draperies.

I'm not convinced that an articulating mount with a single arm is truly capable of holding a TV of that size.

Open the wall and mount some plates, mount at least 2X stock on the wall and mount on that, or admit you made a mistake and buy a secure mount.

I am sorry for your troubles but helping you do something silly is not real help.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I agree with Colbyt. I would get a different mount. The articulating single stud mount I bought goes into one stud, but has three lag screws. Its sturdy, for my 42" TV which weighs less than half of yours. It would be very difficult to get six screws, three side by side , into a single stud and have it support the weight of your tv.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

DIY_user said:


> The 1 page instruction with only pictures show mounting onto solid wall such as concrete wall in basement or apartments. The description on the web site only says that the mount is for 30 to 64" LCD TV upto 88 lbs and says nothing about the mount anchor. I was careless and did not ask about how it is mounted. The 3"X 7" mounting plate with 6 screws will have no problem if it is mounted onto a solid wall. But in my case, I need to mount it to stud and dry wall. I want to be sure that I am taking the right step for maximum safety.


Better review the french cleat theory again. The picture is computer generated of course and a theoretical concept, not an " as built ". Modified, it will work by distributing the load over 2 or more studs.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

Fix'n it said:


> if you are not overly concerned about how far the tv hangs out from the wall = a 2x8 that spans 2 studs (or more). then mount the mount to that.


This might be your easiest bet. Maybe make it a 2x10 to give you a little extra elbow room. You could paint it to match the wall and it should be (just about) completely covered by the TV anyway. So cosmetics are not an issue. 
Opening the wall make sense but certainly involves more work.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

craig11152 said:


> This might be your easiest bet. Maybe make it a 2x10 to give you a little extra elbow room. You could paint it to match the wall and it should be (just about) completely covered by the TV anyway. So cosmetics are not an issue.
> Opening the wall make sense but certainly involves more work.


exactly. and he could make/get a nice piece of wood if wanting it to look good.
or, a large'ish piece of plate steel.


----------

